# FTP-Server vom Anbieter her erlaubt?



## SirAM (28. Dezember 2005)

Hi Leute!

   Mich plagt seit gestern eine sehr wichtige Frage.
   Und zwar hat mein Arbeitskollege (Anschluss: 1&1) einen FTP-Server eingerichtet, 
   damit wir Projekt- und Privatdateien (Urlaubsfotos etc.) austauschen können.
   Ich habe einen Anschluss bei T-Online.
   Nun stellt sich die Frage, ob es denn vom Internetanbieter (1&1 bzw. T-Online) erlaubt ist einen solchen Server freizuschalten und zu betreiben.
   Mir wurde gesagt, dass es bei *T-Online gestattet* sei; bei *1&1 aber nicht*!

   Könnt Ihr mich bitte darüber aufklären, was denn nun möglich ist!

   P.S.: Danke im Voraus!

   Artur


----------



## xelix (3. Januar 2006)

Welche Ftp-Software benutzt ihr denn?
Bei mir hat alles (1&1) mit "Serv-U" Klick  geklappt.

Gruß Felix


----------

